
Is “Google” generic? If only there were a way to search for the answer - mooreds
https://www.stites.com/resources/trademarkology/is-google-generic-if-only-there-were-a-way-to-search-for-the-answer-on-the-internet
======
DATACOMMANDER
People don’t use the word “google” to mean “search the web”; they use it to
mean “search the web using the Google search engine”. If someone told me he
googled something and sent me a link to Bing search results, his usage of the
word would strike me as incorrect. I can’t say for sure, but I think that a
lot of people would have the same reaction.

